

Show HN: My first attempt at a Landing/Sales Page - kkoppenhaver
http://www.wppublicist.com
Looking to HN for ideas on how it could be improved.  Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks!
======
bousquetcm
Not too bad for the first shot. The audience division is standard (bloggers vs
moderators). The main section needs a bit more to be the main focal point.
Right now it looks as if the main focus is missing due to the amount of
negative space in that main section. Also, the logo is in the mud and needs to
be pushed a bit more.

But all in all, it is contemporary, consistent, and clear.

~~~
kkoppenhaver
Thanks for checking it out. I get what you're saying about negative space.
I'll look into adding a bit more there.

